# Nuetring Alternative for lone bucks



## FranticFur (Apr 17, 2014)

I have a ginger buck named Spooky who grew up with his 3 other cage-mates. When Spooky matured he began to display aggressive behavior towards the others and it became apparent that he had to be removed from the rest of the colony for everyones safety. Spooky was housed alone and became overweight and depressed, he slept a lot despite my efforts to keep him active he was just not the same mouse anymore. One day I was looking for some feeder mice to adopt and they were out but had African soft furs (AFS). At this time I already had a doe at home with nursing kits so I rescued a baby AFS and amazingly my doe accepted this new addition into her litter. I had named the AFS PoochieRia. PoochieRia grew up with the kits and was housed with her adopted sister until an illness had killed her cage-mate. I had already found homes for the other litter mates so PoochieRia was alone. I introduced Spooky to PoochieRia on a neutral territory and they have hit it off ever since. In their earlier days they would even mate, but of course not resulting in a litter as the AFS is a different species. I find it great that I have an alternative for neutering. Most bucks will accept the AFS doe because they smell just like a mice doe. 
Do you guys do this?


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

I have ne'er seen ASF's but congrats on your pairing


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Yes I've Hurd of a few people using the ASF ago keep bucks company. Never tryed it myself though, glad it worked for you.


----------



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

Thats great! Pleased your little one has a friend


----------

